# Anyone hunt squirrels in Ashtabula or close by?



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello...I was trying to get into some squirrel hunting and was looking for someone who wouldnt mind showing me some basics..I seen some videos online about gutting and skining them..It would be nice to witness it firsthand though..I couldnt find much detail about prepping them for the cook...Anyways..If someone wouldnt mind a tag along,I would be willing to buy some ammo and try to bring some good luck as well lol..


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

To bad you are not in central ohio or i would show you the ropes i killed over 17 of them lil b-terds this season ....


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

How far are you from Berlin Wildlife area? Or grand river? that is about as far east as i usually go. Are you familiar with any of the other public hunting areas near you? Or do you have private land we could hunt near you? More than willing to show you the ropes, just don't know where common ground would be. Email and cell number should be in my profile if yopu want to give me a shout.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I'm in Trumbull County and hunt Mosquito, and Shenago Wildlife Areas.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Squirrel hunting is a blast - you're going to love it!


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I appriciate the replies guys...I will probably be pm'ing a couple of you somtime this week and try to set somthing up...I have been around the named areas before,but never to hunt...


----------

